# hot shot header for sale for 240sx on ebay



## austin_america01 (Apr 22, 2007)

hi everyone thought someone would like to see this for sale on ebay starting bid is $100 hot shot header for sale for 240sx-thanks Anthony
item number: 280286034142


----------

